# 09 sx trail shots...



## Largextracheese (Feb 4, 2004)

Did alittle searching and found this post
http://bb.nsmb.com/showthread.php?t=112048
Hopefully someone can get some better shots soon.


----------



## Madman133 (Apr 25, 2006)

sweet...the new yeti prototypes were at sol vista a couple of weekends ago...didnt take any pics tho as there are a bunch out there already lol


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Funny how I've finally got used to the look of the Demo's and SX trails... Now I have to digest these designs. :skep: 

Saying that though, I just put a deposit on what most people have agreed is an ugly bike as well. (Rocky Flatline.) So who am I to judge. All bikes will be hydroformed in a few years anyway.  

If that really is the new SX trail, (red bike) Uggghhh.


----------



## untoco (Mar 4, 2007)

SXT looks like crap.
I'll be miss of strait lines of current SX Trail.


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

if that red bike is the sxt, i think the '08 models will be in high demand.


----------



## Calidownhiller (May 24, 2008)

it basically looks like sh*t. What with all the curvey sh*t. Santa Cruz barely pulled it off.


----------



## BIKESerFUN (Sep 5, 2007)

Hydroforming is the the future. period. I like curves. My wolf ridge is like a model between m y legs


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

There goes the industrial designer at Specialized doing the frame aesthetics after huffing paint again....


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Maybe my 07 frame will go up in value :thumbsup: hahaa


----------



## danyiluska (Sep 20, 2006)

> it basically looks like sh*t


+1

I have no problem with hydroforming,
but it's important to make a design with PROPORTIONS....


----------



## liquidsystm (May 24, 2005)

Looks like a fat guy sat on the top tube and bent it...that is fugly. Who cares how it rides if it looks like that...it can't ride THAT much better.


----------



## MonkeyBidnezz (Jan 31, 2005)

Blah...I think I'll stick with my 06. I'll wait until I see it in person, but based on those pics they look just like the FUGLY new Norco's.


----------



## darkest_fugue (Sep 25, 2007)

all it matters it really how it rides, it looks a bit like the current demo and i like the way the current demo looks although i dont know about this yet, ill have to wait to see better pics, for now that pic doesnt make me regret buying an 08 model, its a good looking bike and the epitome of the current design with its redesigned chainstays, i just want to say one thing to specialized though, STOP MAKING SHINY BRIGHT RED BIKES!!!!!!


----------



## hab1b (Jan 15, 2007)

i guess atleast now specialized can justify raising prices 20% for 09.


----------



## mtbiker91 (Dec 30, 2006)

yeah that looks really stupid, i think all the current sx needs is a 1.5 headtube


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

is it just me or does that look like a 180mm single crown from fox

and god thats an ugly flatlin...specialized


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

William42 said:


> is it just me or does that look like a 180mm single crown from fox
> 
> and god thats an ugly flatlin...specialized


i think its just you.


----------



## darkest_fugue (Sep 25, 2007)

that fork does look longer than the 160mm van on my sx, its not just you


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Looks like a Big Hit grom.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

Raptordude said:


> Looks like a Big Hit grom.


I was thinking the same thing, maybe they are making a big hit grom style big hit for adults.

the rear shock doesn't look like anything special.. which leads me to believe the frame probably isn't anything special.


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

I hated the look of the current Demo lineup then when I saw them in person my opinion changed. I have a demo 7 now. Those are pretty s**ty pics, so I wouldent judge too soon.
lol, It does look a bit gromish though. I'll wait to pass judgement when the actual colors come out and final design.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

I've heard secrets... and those secrets will make everyone happy.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

I clicked all the links and saw more of the pictures


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Ugly .......thank god I got an 08


----------



## Mwehahaha (Oct 3, 2006)

the silver one looks like a demo front triangle with a stumpjumper's rear end...

Sicklines has better photo's...


----------



## greenmacheen (Apr 8, 2004)

SX is an improvement. Though I'd likely never buy one due to: $, breakage, and CS.


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

I really like it actually! It's got a bit of Demo soul in it.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 19, 2004)

i dont dig it, i like the old demos and sx better


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

personally, i dont like the new SX. 
the demo looks gnarly though


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

Who gives a shat what it looks like, how does it RIDE? These sorts of threads are always full of people pissing and moaning about how **** looks rather than rides. I'd ride a NEXT if it shredded harder than anything else out there.


----------



## PeaCeDogg (Mar 11, 2006)

They look like they got impregnated  not a fan


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

If I wanted an ugly ass frame I would buy a Norco. Those new Spec. frames can only be described with one word: Foul.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

William42 said:


> and god thats an ugly flatlin...specialized


Ha, nice one.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

I've heard that they are re-designing both SX trail and Big hit. 

My guess is that the big hit is the raw one, SX trail is the red one.


----------



## shakenbakebaby (Jan 20, 2007)

click on the link that was given, then there is another link that gives you more pictures and it says at the bottom of the pictures what the picture is of and the ones with the raw bike say it is a prototype bighit


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

hasn't anyone noticed the proto bighit has a weld in the middle of the toptube?


----------



## dd13 (Oct 6, 2005)

those bikes are hideous


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

everyone said how ugly the new Demo's were when they came out but they all sold out.... expect a significant reduction in weight for 09.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Dam !! somehow Specialised successfully know how to make there bikes uglier everyear!

Looks like a Demo had a head on with and Enduro SL....

A local term comes to mind here, Bush Pigs

I sorta liked the looks of the straight frame SX and Demo from 07 I think,but its gone all downhill since..


----------



## timotious (Aug 9, 2006)

The Bighit (hope its not the new demo)?? looks good except for the hideous shock angle, looks like it might be light aswell.

The SX... well lets just hope only the pre-production frame is that F*****ing Heinous. I love the look of the current demo's albeit some of the paintjobs... But surely not everyone in the company has Cataracts


AESTHETICS PLEASE SPECIALIZED!!


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> Saying that though, I just put a deposit on what most people have agreed is an ugly bike as well. (Rocky Flatline.) So who am I to judge. All bikes will be hydroformed in a few years anyway.


I actually think that the flatline is dope :thumbsup:


----------



## darkest_fugue (Sep 25, 2007)

im a fan of the sx and love my 08 but id rather get a demo and put a front derailleur on it than buy that red thing!!!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I can't imagine how expensive Specialized bikes are going to be in 09, many companies such as Turner and Santa Cruz have announced permanent price increase due to the petrol crisis.


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

yup, i wouldn't doubt it. or maybe specialized jacked up the price now and in '09 they leave it the same price as '08 (wishful thinking, i know) and say hey, we didn't jack up our prices. buy from us.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Prices go up every year . 2007 sxtrail frame was just over 1500 out the door this year it cost me 1700+ out the door for an 08.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

545cu4ch said:


> I actually think that the flatline is dope :thumbsup:


Oh yeah! Have you seen one in person? I wasn't super stoked on the pics of them, but I liked the look. In person, it blew me away. They look awesome... It rides great too. Even though I haven't paid it off and hit the trail, the handling is great. :thumbsup: Hopefully I can pay it off before the end of the season.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I've seen one in person and it's pretty sweet.... last summer at Whistler


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> I've seen one in person and it's pretty sweet.... last summer at Whistler


The bike with the white Domain is Darcy's bike. (He's Rockys designer.) I ran into him at the top of Dirt Merchant last summer and asked him a lot of questions and got a good look at his bike. All the things he told me I liked geometry wise. It's cool that you can change the bike's travel with different size shocks and even run a single crown without radical geometry changes...

His bike looked good, but the production models turned out great! The paint and detail work are as nice as any high end bike I've seen. I'm excited to get it as it's close in feel to my Ventana Cuervo I sold last year.


----------



## Darbs (Mar 16, 2008)

Looks like a chic's bike, with no top tube , looks shite,:nono: stick with my 06


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Darbs said:


> Looks like a chic's bike, with no top tube , looks shite,:nono: stick with my 06


Dam straight well said, and when are they gonna learn to route there cables properly, always looks like its in the too hard bin, even more kinks this year than Marilyn Manson, apart from catching rocks, sticks crud, full length or not still stupid and slack for a bike that price to have cables routed under the down tube and worse chain stay, its a MTB bike not a road bike, and a butt ugly one!


----------



## FoxRider77 (Jul 28, 2005)

Looks like you'll kill the downtube of the sx first time you bottom your fork, and that design is so ugly.


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

they have gone WAY overboard with the swoopy tubes thing. i mean off the charts. it's getting ridiculous.


----------



## mothahucker (Feb 6, 2006)

Am I seeing some sort of extra rocker on that orange sx? I can't figure out what that little silver thing is.


----------



## TLL (Apr 28, 2008)

BIKESerFUN said:


> Hydroforming is the the future. period.


It's the possible future because it allows manufacturers to build frames fairly cheaply yet fairly strong. And fairly ugly as well.

Curves for the sake of curves is just plain stupid.



tacubaya said:


> I can't imagine how expensive Specialized bikes are going to be in 09, many companies such as Turner and Santa Cruz have announced permanent price increase due to the petrol crisis.


Everyone will be raising prices 10-20%.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

TLL said:


> It's the possible future because it allows manufacturers to build frames fairly cheaply yet fairly strong. And fairly ugly as well.
> 
> Curves for the sake of curves is just plain stupid.
> 
> Everyone will be raising prices 10-20%.


yeah build them cheaply raise the consumer prices, and market more bs why its the best


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

mothahucker said:


> Am I seeing some sort of extra rocker on that orange sx? I can't figure out what that little silver thing is.


that's a shock extension so it can go around the seat tube and connect to the top link.


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

the resale on these curvy tubed bikes will be utter poo in 12 months.


----------

